# Dado blades



## Hmsktxn (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been given a used Vermont American dado blade and it came without any instructions. Can someone advise me on how to mount this thing in my table saw? Thanks for any help.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Wobble or stacking?


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> Wobble or stacking?


 and what model saw? Some won't carry a stack dado.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

If you're in Europe, the answer is that you probably can't.

With your saw blade on your saw, count the number of threads sticking out of the nut. If the number is 2 or 3, then you probably can't. You'll need 6 to 8 threads exposed to use either type of dado. (Stacked or wobbler)


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I wouldn't invest any money if anything is wrong with it. Vermont American from my experience is comparable to low end Chinese imports. I'm sure others on here have had different experiences with them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How to mount it....but should you?*



Hmsktxn said:


> I have been given a used Vermont American dado blade and it came without any instructions. Can someone advise me on how to mount this thing in my table saw? Thanks for any help.


Unplug the dang saw!
Then you unscrew and remove the arbor nut and washer. Mount the dado set on the shaft looking at the sharp ends of the teeth facing up and towards you like a saw blade. Put as many of the chippers on as will allow you to reinstall the nut with one thread showing on the end. Snug the nut on the shaft using the wrenches. Then spin the whole set by hand to see if anything scrapes...if that goes well then plug in the saw and turn it on ...being ready to unplug it or turn it off if*
Bad Things Happen* :furious:
That should do it. Now you need a dado clearance throat plate.
Do not use anything else even if you have to make you own. Do not operate the saw without a throat plate..... EVER.
Post back for more free advice. :laughing: bill


----------

